# 3D Puff



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

What needle is best to use for 3D puff on hats with a brother PR 650 machine 
I have the correct 3 D fonts just looking for best needle to use 
I have heard ball point and also sharp point 
what are you using and does it cut the foam well or do you always have to use heat to remove the little parts 
Larry


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

HI Larry, I have always found ball point to be better, Remember to run the machine slower than normal as well.

You will need tweezers to remove the bits then use a heat gun to shrink the foam that is sticking out, there is no way round it.

When I first started using foam I couldn't get it to look good at all, once I got a heat gun it looks perfect now, Dont hold it over it too long tho as it can burn pretty quickly.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Phil 
Mine looks good , just think it could look better 
I have not tried heat , would you use a heat gun or is a hair dryer better I think I will try the blow dryer first 
Larry


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we like an 80/12 sharp for puff


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

sandhopper2 said:


> Thanks Phil
> Mine looks good , just think it could look better
> I have not tried heat , would you use a heat gun or is a hair dryer better I think I will try the blow dryer first
> Larry


I tried a hair dryer and it didnt seem to do anything, worked instantly with a heat gun.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Get a heat gun from Harbor Freight. They work great. Be careful on foam hats though, you can melt those.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

Make sure you tuck before you heat gun the hat. the foam could melt to the thread. also make sure you use the actual 3d puff/foam for hats. crafter foam is not for hats... . PERIOD.. I learned my lesson ~


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

RickyJ702 said:


> Make sure you tuck before you heat gun the hat. the foam could melt to the thread. also make sure you use the actual 3d puff/foam for hats. crafter foam is not for hats... . PERIOD.. I learned my lesson ~


Rick...what happened? Whoops, I've been using craft foam...... ?????


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

the person who sold me the machine told me i could cheat using crafter foam instead of 3d foam. i practiced over and over again for 6 months until i was like heck.. . . let me try the real 3d foam. went on allstitch.com and bought 50 bucks worth of 3d foam to test. ending result between both was.

1.crafter foam doesnt shrink when applied heat
2.crafter foam burns or melt when heat applied
3. isn't wash safe
4. crafter foam breaks from strikes but 3d foam has pillowed strikes (like a marshmellow) and looks cleaner

there are more stuff about it that in my conclusion to never listen to other people who don't know. especially hats and to learn for yourself. make sure you have a heat gun and a lighter. it will become your best friend lol.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

I DO take a heat knife and totally clean off the few stubby clingers. I use Polyester thread. You learn REAL quick that ya have to be Very light-handed with the knife! I never tried washing one of the caps...oops. Oh well....now I know .... I will do better! Thanks!


----------



## Tmicke (Sep 20, 2012)

I had no idea that there where two kinds 

Could someone please describe how it looks if you use a heat gun on just the foam, how does it react?

I suspect I got the wrong kind, I have never been able to get the foam to shrink before the thread got burnt, so I have laid the 3D thing aside, but you guys give me new hope 


/Micke


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

Tmicke said:


> I had no idea that there where two kinds
> 
> Could someone please describe how it looks if you use a heat gun on just the foam, how does it react?
> 
> /Micke


using 3d puff/foam shrivles up into the thread. make sure you tuck in areas before using heatgun. a normal blow dryer WILL NOT make it shrink. also don't heatgun a certain area because it could lead to snaps of thread or melting of puff. just gotta practice like how i did.


----------

